# forms & letters



## teej (Jan 13, 2005)

I need samples of student letters, statistic sheets, exit surveys, BBC benifits, etc., whatever forms or letters are out there for the MA business. I belong to one of the business organizations, but it does not have this stuff available. (guess they want established schools for clients)

Anyway, can anyone out there help me? I just want samples to go by, then I can draft up what I need.

Thank you very much,
Teej


----------



## dubljay (Jan 14, 2005)

If you scroll down to the very bottom of the page... there is an ad for a website for martial arts teachers... perhaps you can find some of what you are looking for there.


 (martialartsteachers.com)


----------



## teej (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you. I know of MATA, but I really do not want to join another organization where I have to pay monthly fees.

Any other sources out there for the material I need?


----------



## Jim Tindell (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's what my school uses for a Waiver of Liability that we make new students sign:



> Waiver of Liability
> 
> I hereby waive liability and agree to indemnify and hold harmless Rice Lake Olympic Fitness Center, Blue Hills Tae Kwon Do, Eric Swan, their staff and instructors, whether paid or volunteer, for injuries, claims, or damages to me in connection with the Tae Kwon Do program, including classes, workouts, tournaments, or any other related activities. I understand that Tae Kwon Do is a physical contact sport and that injuries may occur. It is recommended that each student enrolling in this program consult his/her physician with respect to any past or present illness or injury that may affect his/her participation.
> 
> ...


----------



## teej (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you. I have a good waiver. What I really am looking for is statistic sheets, tracking forms, tuition sheets, etc.

Teej


----------

